# Newbie: Help with installing master volume on a Traynor yba-1



## soulwax101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry i posted this in the wrong section!

So i got 2 traynor YBA-!'a for a steal. I'm a complete rookie with amp tinkering and i would like to make a few changes. The complete lack of an amp tech where i live forces me to try it myself. Ive already drained the filter caps and replaced the volume pots with 1M's and changed the tone stack values slightly and removed the volume 2 bright cap......i really like the sound! Now i would like to add a PPIMV master volume, a bias pot and change to a 3 prong cord. I have the Schematics but im embarrassed to say i can make very little out from them. I have a detailed pic of the turret board i found online which matches mine. Here it is:

http://web.me.com/soulwax101/Site_2/...My_Albums.html

Is anyone able to tell me based on the schematics and the pic of the board where to start?

Thanks all!


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

Your link gave nothing , since the old Traynors were available in slightly different models, can you tell me whether your amp has 7027 or EL34 outout tubes? There is slightly different wiring for the two and the bias voltage is different as well. I had one with 7027A's and added a pot to adjust the bias voltage , I wa able to get a good clean sound as well as a better overdrive by adjusting it, but, you have to set limit as to how far it can adjust, too little and the tube overheats and too much and you cut out the sound completely. Instead of removing the bright cap I would have recommended bridging the two inputs, by balancing the settings of both inputs could get a better variety of sounds.


----------



## soulwax101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry here's a new link:

http://web.me.com/soulwax101/Site_2/My_Albums/Pages/Traynor.html

This one has EL34 tubes and no choke. See what you think!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

soulwax101 said:


> Sorry i posted this in the wrong section!
> 
> So i got 2 traynor YBA-!'a for a steal. I'm a complete rookie with amp tinkering and i would like to make a few changes. The complete lack of an amp tech where i live forces me to try it myself. Ive already drained the filter caps and replaced the volume pots with 1M's and changed the tone stack values slightly and removed the volume 2 bright cap......i really like the sound! Now i would like to add a PPIMV master volume, a bias pot and change to a 3 prong cord. I have the Schematics but im embarrassed to say i can make very little out from them. I have a detailed pic of the turret board i found online which matches mine. Here it is:
> 
> ...


First off, I wouldn't bother! The PPIMV is not likely to give you what you want anyway!

This is a vintage amp. It only has a few gain stages. It got its great sound from driving the power tubes LOUD! It is famous for its power tube distortion. Now you're talking about a circuit that will only give preamp distortion. You won't have enough stages for much of that distortion, even with the PPIMV. Then you're gonna turn down the MV so your power amp distortion will completely disappear?

It sounds like you're trying to turn your YBA-1 into an H & K or a Bogner! You want to put a nitrous oxide kit into a Toyoto Echo.

Second, if you want to learn to work on amps then LEARN TO READ SCHEMATICS! I firmly believe that without schematics you can NEVER be a real tech! Forget pictures! You might as well learn Braille instead!

You have to study and understand, grasshopper! Otherwise all you'll ever be is a guy who can sorta copy some instructions, always needing a lot of help from other guys. If you make even the simplest mistake, you'll be lost! It's like a guy who works for Ford putting transmissions in their trucks on the assembly line. He knows nothing about transmissions! He's just been trained to go through the motions like a robot! Give him a Chevy to work on and he'll be lost!

I'm not trying to just rain on your parade. It's just that I've seen this picture SO many times over the years! If you don't do things right you will be at exactly the same level, 20 years from now!

A bit of effort in the beginning will save you BAGS of time in the long run! Please don't short-circuit yourself!


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

I've done MV on a couple of Bassmasters.
Wasted effort.
If you ever have a chance to try a Mark3 with its factory MV you will hear what can be done and it ain't great.

UNLESS you have access to an amp that has been modded, to your satisfaction, and know how to do yours to match, a lot of tips are dead ends.
....so here's another....use an OD pedal. You get a good OD sound at various levels, you retain the full clean sound, and you still get the original amp OD tone if you can ever crank it.
Saves a lot of work, time and, often, money.


----------

